

20 reasons to drop IE8 like it's hot - benmvp
http://www.benmvp.com/2015/08/20-reasons-to-drop-ie8-like-its-hot.html

======
bartl
Why is the author calling Windows 7 "terrible" and of Windows 8 he merely says
it "has much higher system requirements"?

To me, Windows 7 is the new XP and Windows 8 (as well as Windows Server 2012)
are an abomination.

